

Brainy congressman beats 'Jeopardy' computer - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41858266/ns/technology_and_science-innovation/

======
nbpoole

        He built a lead in categories including "Presidential Rhyme
        Time," in which the correct response to "Herbert's military
        strategy" was "Hoover's maneuvers."
    

Does anyone know if Watson is able to handle categories like that?

